# Lethargic froglet/ dead froglet



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I recieved an email from a friend of mine about her two cobalt froglets.

The froglets were about 3-4 months old and had been properly supplemented over the first 2 months of their lives. 

Upon being moved to their new home they were supplemented but with supplements that are over 2 years old so basically useless. She woke up to find one of the froglets dead and the other very lethargic. She did purchase new supplements but the lethargic froglets does not seem to want to eat and is barely moving. 

Is there something that can be done to save the last remaining froglet? Soaks? Drops? etc?


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Has she tried an appetite stimulate???


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

rcteem said:


> Has she tried an appetite stimulate???


 
I do not think so.

any reccomendations?

I asked her to send some pics, she had mentioned that the remaining frog was very skinny.


----------



## JherperJ (Jun 23, 2010)

where are they being housed? is the humidity high enough? is the temp in the right range? did she wash the plants before adding them? is the water dechlorinated?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

JherperJ said:


> where are they being housed? is the humidity high enough? is the temp in the right range? did she wash the plants before adding them? is the water dechlorinated?


 
In a tank...Yes the humidity is fine. The temp is fine as well. Yes the plants came from me as well and the water is aged tap water which is what I use as well. 

These questions I have already asked. I am 99% sure it is the lack of supplements that is the issue not their housing which is why I came here.
Due to being pretty sure what the problem is and not ever having it myself I came here for answer regarding the lack of appetite and lack of supplements.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

It may already be too late for it if its already completely lethargic but I would consider a soak, and possibly an increase in micro fauna feeding as well as offering dusted ff. Appetite stimulates can help but not likely if the frog is already non responcive.

Michael


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

And have they been tested? A parasite load could have finally did its thing and treatment at this point is not likey to work.

Michael


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Aged tap water - was a water dechlorinator used? Do you know if she's on the same municipal water supply as you are? Some areas use choramines, which will not break down over time like chlorine.

I know of frogs that were not supplemented for 6 months and pulled through it fine in the end. Growth was a little slower initially, but after they were back on supps, they took off.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> Aged tap water - was a water dechlorinator used? Do you know if she's on the same municipal water supply as you are? Some areas use choramines, which will not break down over time like chlorine.


I've mentioned this before about the chloramines. Aging your water will not work. The only way to remove those chloramines is with a de-chlorinator or through a purifications system like RO. I believe it is removed through the carbon canister.
Doug


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

zBrinks said:


> Aged tap water - was a water dechlorinator used? Do you know if she's on the same municipal water supply as you are? Some areas use choramines, which will not break down over time like chlorine.
> 
> I know of frogs that were not supplemented for 6 months and pulled through it fine in the end. Growth was a little slower initially, but after they were back on supps, they took off.


 
This I am not sure of but I recieved an email from her over the weekend that the froglet had passed. 

A couple things I can think of went wrong with the froglet.
She thought it may have been too cold and placed a hand warmer in the tank. I do not think that was a good idea. 
And the lack of any supplements at all. 

I do not believe it was parasites due to the parents coming from me which had been tested and clean of parasites. The parents are no longer with me due to an incident with the steps to retest them. Nothing new had been added to their tank in the time that I had them so I do not think it was parasites. 

Thanks for your help guys.


----------

